# Debating between Omega Aqua Terra 8500 Vs New Aqua Terra 8900



## itswaqar

Hello Watch lovers,
I am looking for a blue dial watch on a leather strap. Most of my watch collection is in black dial. I am confused between a vertical teak dial Aqua Terra Vs new Horizontal teak dial Aqua Terra. I know the new 2017 Aqua Terra didn't receive much love on these forums. I have to admit that vertical teak lines AT was love at first sight. But now I have started to like the new Aqua Terras (may be we are seeing the vertical lines for a long time). The new horizontal teak lines are not my favorite but I like the symmetry on new dials, date window at 6 O'clock, the new crown etc. The new dial is lighter than older dial and it gives a contrast with dark blue strap. The older blue dial almost looks black in the low light. Above all I like the Omegas new METAS certified movements. If someone has the pictures of new Aqua Terra in a blue dial that would be greatly appreciated. I went to OB at South Coast Plaza and they didn't let me take off the protective screen from the dial, so the pictures of the dial didn't come as sharp. Please let me know what you guys think.


----------



## GTTIME

Both are beautiful but I bet you could get a screaming deal on that 8500 if you look around.


----------



## EightEyes

Tough choice, but I'm not sure you can go wrong.

I have the 8500, and initially didn't love the look of the 8900, but it's seriously grown on me the more real world photos I've seen.

If you prefer the date at 6, then you may just want to jump on the new one.

The other differences (other than the direction of the stripes) are the naiad lock case back, the METAS certification, the differently shaped crown, the symmetrical case, and a little less dial text.

These all seem like small improvements, but I'm not sure they'd swing a buying decision either way for me.

I prefer the date at 3, and quite like the integrated crown guards, so I'm perfectly happy to stick with my 8500 for now. METAS is nice to have, but my 8500 is super consistent in terms of accuracy (+1.6), and has the same anti-magnetic rating as the new one.

So it's not worth an upgrade, IMHO, but if I were buying new... I'd probably just go with the date position I prefer. Everything else is small potatoes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

I like both, but the latest AT is just too gorgeous and well designed


----------



## NMGE17

I don’t think you can go wrong either way. Whichever gives you the biggest buzz or best price or whatever informs your decision.

Nigel


----------



## andy4trance

I prefer the vertical stripes and the thinner bezel (this is how I see it from pictures, although it may be due to a less upright angle compared to the 8500)
However the METAS and upgraded movement, makes the latest model very appealing.

I'm honeymooning with this though:


----------



## HSTexan

8500 for sure, the horizontal lines bug me too much...look like a garage door IMO


----------



## BobTheBuilder

Agreed, do what you like, but I can also completely relate to not knowing what you like! I faced a similar dilemma when the latest 8500MC came out - older with date window and brushed links and no master chrono, or MC with no date window plus PCLs. Ultimately I convinced myself of the master and realized I liked the no date window better. That being said, the window vs no window controversy now seems insignificant compared to this complete redesign with horizontal lines. The latest AT doesn't arouse any desire or regrets on my part, but YMMV.

Bob


----------



## WJW

Another one for the 8500. There's something not right with the 8900. The horizontal lines and the date a 6, the polished bracelet!! The 8500 all the way.


----------



## Lukebor

My vote for 8900 - more universal and sporty (if You want - great rubber strap) look. 









iP8


----------



## Drucifer

For me, the 8900 series sold me on the AT. I much prefer the horizontal to the vertical, and the symmetrical date a "6" is a winner for me. I would prefer no PCL on the bracelet, but I'm not using the bracelet...


----------



## anrex

I still have my AT with the old school four hertz 2500B movement. That being said, stick with the new-old school 8500.


----------



## itswaqar

Thanks for quick response guys. I was sold on the vertical lines and liked the thinner bezel. But when I paid attention to the details I found that AT 8500 case is thicker on the crown side and looks crooked. I am leaning towards a newer model due to a new date position, METAS and symmetrical case. I just have to overcome the horizontal lines . 

I do not like the PCL on the newer model therefore I want to get it on a leather strap.


----------



## itswaqar

Lukebor said:


> My vote for 8900 - more universal and sporty (if You want - great rubber strap) look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iP8


This watch is a stunner.....looks gorgeous on a leather strap. Its definitely sportier than the older model. I wish if Omega had selected a leather strap with white contrast stitching (like on a 38mm model). I like the rubber strap but its lighter in color.

Thanks for sharing the picture. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Ramblin man

The new one is very good looking, but to me the older one with cal. 8500 is even better looking.


----------



## Fenix84

8900, looks to have shorter lugs, that's basically my only reasoning. Both looks amazing.


----------



## mario puzo

Both are very good choices, I think the type of deal you would get on either would be a huge factor on your final pick


----------



## andy4trance

itswaqar said:


> Thanks for quick response guys. I was sold on the vertical lines and liked the thinner bezel. But when I paid attention to the details I found that AT 8500 case is thicker on the crown side and looks crooked. I am leaning towards a newer model due to a new date position, METAS and symmetrical case. I just have to overcome the horizontal lines .
> 
> I do not like the PCL on the newer model therefore I want to get it on a leather strap.


Ha! I never noticed the crooked case thing until you mentioned it. I just liked how the proeminent case side waves around the bezel on the right side and how it allows the crown to stay recessed, but my brain never wanders that it's not symmetrical with the other side. The crown is the main symmetry "killer" anyway, and the it just distracts from the case thickness.
I think it was a very smart design decision to keep the case robust. We almost never look perpendicularly to the dial, so it just doesn't pop up.

Anyway, wichever your choice, you'll enjoy this watch greatly!


----------



## mazman01

I think omega have done a great job with the 8900. A nice evolution of the aqua terra. I'd go the 8900. Can't lose either way honestly.


----------



## Baz44

When all is said and done I don't think any of the later models are a patch on the Skyfall AT. With the date surround I think it's the most balanced face of all of them. No PCL's means you can love the bracelet as well and still add a leather strap (2 for the price of one).

Just my thoughts

Supporting pics naturally.



















Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

I had a similar debate late last year. However, the 8500 AT with the vertical teak lines appealed to me more than the 8900 AT with the horizontal teak lines.

At the end of the day, buy the watch that checks off most boxes for you and appeals to you the most.

Here's a gratuitous picture that will add absolutely no value to this debate. ;-)


----------



## colonelpurple

I agree with many of the posts above
again I am biased since I have the vertical teak version but IMHO:
1. The vertical strips are cooler and are more logical as they are supposed to represent the deck planks on a boat which run fore-aft and not port-starboard
2. The date on the right just inserts a bit of an edge to the design. The symeytrical date at 6 is just a little too pretty for me
3. It appears the new AT has an odd bracelet connection which would appear to tile out generic straps but not sure how this works

Another few pics


----------



## mak1277

It's the 8500 for me, but in the end it's all about which you feel is more appealing visually.


----------



## wilfreb

i prefer the horizontal lines and the date a 6pm


----------



## Drucifer

wilfreb said:


> i prefer the horizontal lines and the date a 6pm


Yep, I prefer both of these characteristics to the 8500 ATs.


----------



## itswaqar

Does AT 8900 have shorter lugs......I think it wears larger than 8500 although its 0.5 mm smaller. 

I went to 3 or 4 different Omega Boutiques and all of them recommended buying the older version. Whereas all the ADs recommended buying the new horizontal lines teak design. I don't know whether its a coincidence or Omega trying to get rid of the older stock.....


----------



## Rakumi

You cant go wrong with either. Both have their positives and I am sure which ever you go for, your mind will adapt to like it more.


----------



## Rakumi

After you brought up the inbalance of the crown side for the older model, my vote is the newer one. Now I cant stop seeing that.


----------



## colonelpurple

Rakumi said:


> After you brought up the inbalance of the crown side for the older model, my vote is the newer one. Now I cant stop seeing that.


Thats what makes it distinctive, with the 3 o'clock date
the new one is too samey


----------



## TitanCi

The 8500 AT I had, 41.5 mm and with blue dial, was one of the MOST accurate watches I owned. It ran like +0.2 s/d. I really liked that watch but sold it to a close friend of mine.

I prefer the vertical orientation of the older dial, but the new movement is awesome. I'm not sure I'd pay $5,5 MSRP for it (are people still giving discounts for Omegas?), but mid $4k I'd consider it. I got the 8500 for $3,3 a few years ago. If you can get a killer deal on the 8500, I'd argue you're not missing out on much. It's a great piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socciomz

Definitely 8500


----------



## Purple Hayz

Get the 8500. Better looking watch and the differences b/w the two movements are negligible.


----------



## imranbecks

8500 for the win.


----------



## itswaqar

The older blue dial is dark navy and it almost looks black in low light. I have too many dark watches and trying avoid another black watch. The newer dial is lighter and I think it gives a nice contrast with dark navy strap. Thoughts ?


----------



## Matt0129

8500 gets my vote


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

I wrote a big review comparing two 8900s with two 8500s, one of which was blue. You might find it interesting.



For what it's worth, I own an Aqua Terra 8500 (albeit in gray) and I'd upgrade to the 8900 given the chance. It's not a big difference, but there are enough little tweaks in there to make it worth it to me.


----------



## Skellig

The Timeless Luxury Watches article above is a great article and a must read before you buy. I would go for the 8900 and the rubber strap. Don’t get me wrong the bracelet is very nice but it has polished centre links and I have the same in my GMT Master ii and it is a scratch magnet. If it’s going to be a daily wearer go for the rubber or the leather.
Best of luck with your choice.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

...or have the centre links brushed...


----------



## will16

I went with the 8900. Just appealed to me a bit more. 8500 is still beautiful. The OB in nyc still had a blue 8500... at least they did last month.


----------



## Fenix84

Congrats! There really was no wrong decision. Pics?


----------



## will16

Fenix84 said:


> Congrats! There really was no wrong decision. Pics?


Sorry was that for me? I'm not the OP. Was just giving my experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Killarney said:


> The Timeless Luxury Watches article above is a great article and a must read before you buy. I would go for the 8900 and the rubber strap. Don't get me wrong the bracelet is very nice but it has polished centre links and I have the same in my GMT Master ii and it is a scratch magnet. If it's going to be a daily wearer go for the rubber or the leather.
> Best of luck with your choice.


PCL's being a scratch magnet is highly exaggerated. I sometimes wonder how owners who scratch their center links wear their watches. Abuse much? Unless the watch constantly grazes against the wall or metal railings whilst on the wrist or gets dragged around on the table while off the wrist, I don't see how it can get so scratched up. My 8 months old AT barely has any scratches on the PCL's and I wear mine often to work, outings to the mall, movies etc and when I go cycling. I get the occasional smudges though, easily wiped off. But then again I don't go around knocking the watch against stuff. The only visible scratch or scratches (minor) is at the clasp due to desk diving....naturally. If anything, I'm more concerned about getting the polished bezel scratched than getting the PCL's scratched.

A video I did from 4 days ago. As can be seen, the PCL looks great. I've grown to really like it on this watch. >>>


----------



## jinfaep

imranbecks said:


> PCL's being a scratch magnet is highly exaggerated. I sometimes wonder how owners who scratch their center links wear their watches. Abuse much? Unless the watch constantly grazes against the wall or metal railings whilst on the wrist or gets dragged around on the table while off the wrist, I don't see how it can get so scratched up. My 8 months old AT barely has any scratches on the PCL's and I wear mine often to work, outings to the mall, movies etc and when I go cycling. I get the occasional smudges though, easily wiped off. But then again I don't go around knocking the watch against stuff. The only visible scratch or scratches (minor) is at the clasp due to desk diving....naturally. If anything, I'm more concerned about getting the polished bezel scratched than getting the PCL's scratched.
> 
> A video I did from 4 days ago. As can be seen, the PCL looks great. I've grown to really like it on this watch. >>>


In my experience PCLs get scratched up super easy when desk diving, especially when using laptops!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## itswaqar

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> I wrote a big review comparing two 8900s with two 8500s, one of which was blue. You might find it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I own an Aqua Terra 8500 (albeit in gray) and I'd upgrade to the 8900 given the chance. It's not a big difference, but there are enough little tweaks in there to make it worth it to me.


Thanks for your review. It was a great article, in depth comparison of both models. I do like the changes in new Aqua Terra like date at 6 o clock, symmetrical dial, METAS certified movement (although a minor difference compared with 8500). I just need to get over those horizontal lines . I prefer the vertical lines, although the horizontal lines look better in some models like two tone white dial model.


----------



## itswaqar

Killarney said:


> The Timeless Luxury Watches article above is a great article and a must read before you buy. I would go for the 8900 and the rubber strap. Don't get me wrong the bracelet is very nice but it has polished centre links and I have the same in my GMT Master ii and it is a scratch magnet. If it's going to be a daily wearer go for the rubber or the leather.
> Best of luck with your choice.


I would probably buy it in leather, and order the rubber strap separately. I am not a bracelet guy .........


----------



## imranbecks

jinfaep said:


> In my experience PCLs get scratched up super easy when desk diving, especially when using laptops!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Really? It's mostly the clasp for me and I use the laptop often. The rest of the bracelet isn't anywhere near rubbing against the laptop or desk, just the clasp part on occasions. Again, it really depends on how the wearer wears and treats the watch.


----------



## jinfaep

imranbecks said:


> Really? It's mostly the clasp for me and I use the laptop often. The rest of the bracelet isn't anywhere near rubbing against the laptop or desk, just the clasp part on occasions. Again, it really depends on how the wearer wears and treats the watch.


Definitely mate, PCL on clasps are scratch magnets! IMO PCL on bracelets are more susceptible to scratches than brushed, however YMMV depending on how u baby it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk

I just picked up the AT 38.5 8500 yesterday and I'm very impressed. The 38.5 is a perfect size for my just over 7" wrist and it's a great looking watch that fits my lifestyle. I was looking at the 8900 but didn't see any in a smaller size other than 41mm and i wanted to go a bit smaller. They're a good looking watch though and I do like the symmetry of the body around the crown. I think, as many here have stated, that either one will be a great addition. It comes down to personal preference. Watches are very personal and the smallest details will either resonate with you or they won't. The only change I would of liked is maybe a mm or two shaved of the case thickness and it would be perfect. I'd love to see this watch at the 11mm-12mm thickness.


----------



## itswaqar

Thank you all for your feedback and responses. I have decided to buy the older version blue dial (41.5mm) on a leather strap. I am expecting to get that watch by end of the week. Will keep you guys posted with live pictures .....


----------



## aWtchslvr

I think I’ll have to roll a dice to decide. Do not forget to post those pictures. It will help😁😁


----------



## MichaelB25

It's ultimately whichever one floats your boat the most. From a technical standpoint, they'll all keep time as well as any watch in its price range. 

I was faced with the same decision a few months ago, knowing I wanted an Aqua Terra. I eventually settled on the Skyfall era with the bordered date window and the vertical lines. I do prefer the date window at 6 o'clock, but everything else I preferred about the Skyfall generation. But this is all your own personal preference, and there is no right or wrong answer. They're all fantastic watches, especially at their price point.


----------



## robeport

MichaelB25 said:


> It's ultimately whichever one floats your boat the most. From a technical standpoint, they'll all keep time as well as any watch in its price range.
> 
> I was faced with the same decision a few months ago, knowing I wanted an Aqua Terra. I eventually settled on the Skyfall era with the bordered date window and the vertical lines. I do prefer the date window at 6 o'clock, but everything else I preferred about the Skyfall generation. But this is all your own personal preference, and there is no right or wrong answer. They're all fantastic watches, especially at their price point.


It is too bad they went away from the bordered date window. I feel it looks incomplete without it....


----------



## imranbecks

robeport said:


> It is too bad they went away from the bordered date window. I feel it looks incomplete without it....


Nah... I prefer the cleaner look without the frame around the date window. But to each their own..


----------



## som

I used to be bothered by the lack of frame around the date window. But after looking at so many pictures of a framed date window, the shadow cast on it makes the date not as legible. Although I feel like they could have done a better job with the bevel of the 8500 AT's. 

They did a great job beveling the 8900 AT date window though.


----------



## imranbecks

som said:


> Although I feel like they could have done a better job with the bevel of the 8500 AT's.


It's actually not that bad in person. It isn't really bevelled deeply, but if seen up close, it has a nice smooth finish to it around the edges.


----------



## Skellig

This is like a tennis match. It’s the 8900 for me.


----------



## player67

8500! Vert all the way


----------



## som

imranbecks said:


> som said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I feel like they could have done a better job with the bevel of the 8500 AT's.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually not that bad in person. It isn't really bevelled deeply, but if seen up close, it has a nice smooth finish to it around the edges.
Click to expand...

Yeah I see it now after reviewing a few macro shots at different angles. It's just not as obvious as the 8900/8800 AT.


----------



## Skellig

Is it me or have Omega just turned the dial a quarter turn from the 8500 and hey presto we have the 8900? The date window matches up perfectly.


----------



## Dedalus73

Vertical all the way for me as well, can't get used to the date at 6 o'clock


----------



## BlackZeppelinOmega

Killarney said:


> This is like a tennis match. It's the 8900 for me.


That exact watch with that rubber strap is my front runner choice of Omega watch at the moment. Looks awesome. Dressy with a bit of sportiness.


----------



## BlackZeppelinOmega

I'm yet to own an Omega watch, it's not about money as I have already it. It's about home. I'm planning to move to what will be my final home location sometime possibly next year, and then I was planning to get that Omega watch I always wanted. 

I've looked at the Omega web site heaps and I MUCH PREFER the new horizontal lines and the date at 1800. But each to their own. I can't believe I'd ever desire a rubber strap over leather but I actually do and with the 150m water resistance, it can survive a full splash no problems.


----------



## Mpnunes

I went with the 8900 and couldn't be happier. Horizontal lines give it a unique look. I bought both the rubber and metal bracelets so can switch it up a bit. Great watch


----------



## hmss007

Great choice, I did the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

I like the new 8900.


----------



## 1165dvd

The 8900 AT is so good. It's my only watch at the moment. Still would like a true diver in the lineup, but I'm quite content doing what Mpnunes is doing, flipping between the rubber and bracelet. The "honeymoon period" with this watch doesn't seem to be ending for me as quickly as it has with other watches.


----------



## JayPaper

Great choice. My 8900 says hi! It has been running -2 seconds a day or less since I got it. Very comfy, but I think I will be adding the micro-adjust clasp soon.


----------



## dosei

JayPaper said:


> Great choice. My 8900 says hi! It has been running -2 seconds a day or less since I got it. Very comfy, but I think I will be adding the micro-adjust clasp soon.
> 
> View attachment 13063325


Are you sure the adjustable clasp fits?


----------



## Triggers Broom

dosei said:


> Are you sure the adjustable clasp fits?


These kind of mods have the potential to end in tears, and with a watch falling to the ground.


----------



## luxury554

its the Omega aqua terra 8500 for me


----------



## sfb

Both watches are really beautiful but personally would go for the 8500.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> I wrote a big review comparing two 8900s with two 8500s, one of which was blue. You might find it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I own an Aqua Terra 8500 (albeit in gray) and I'd upgrade to the 8900 given the chance. It's not a big difference, but there are enough little tweaks in there to make it worth it to me.


Great article. Any idea if the 8900 rubber strap fits the 8500 series, with the 0.5mm difference?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just.marking.time

If you like symmetry then the 8900 is for you. After seeing the 8500 and 8900 side by side as much as I love the older dials I cannot get past the asymmetrical fat right hand case sides. 

Either way though you cants really go wrong whatever you like!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Gfxdaddy said:


> Great article. Any idea if the 8900 rubber strap fits the 8500 series, with the 0.5mm difference?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, @timeless, are you able to see if the rubber strap from the 8900 fits the 8500 please.

PLEASE. lol


----------



## Dark Overlord

congrats on your addition. It was the 8900 for me... liked the blue a lot but went grey. In my case it was an easy choice. I prefer everything about the 8900 over the 8500 except the price.

Horizontal, METAS, 6 o'clock date window, symmetrical case


----------



## knezz

It was Spectre for me


----------



## Jeremy2101

Got this black dial black leather strap 41 8900 a few days ago for a good price new. I was originally pining for the blue dial blue leather strap 8500, but it was out of stock and the dealer didn't know how long it would take to source. They were also out of the blue dial for the 8900. Personally I think blue dial has better aesthetics, but black is still good regardless. The 8900 cost slightly more at this dealer. I have to say with the way it has been performing, I am extremely satisfied. Over the last three days it has not gained more than a second on official atomic time. I don't have an 8500 for comparison, but I can say that under normal circumstances the 8900 will not disappoint. It effortlessly flows between sporty/casual and formal wear. Is the the best in either situation? No. But it does the job well in both categories.


----------



## mthoffman14

I got the 8900 in the leather and rubber strap. i think i like the rubber better. but i absolutely love this dial. The blue can run from bright royal to a deep navy depending on the lighting, and the subtle sunburst(?) sheen is gorgeous. i prefer the horizontal lines, doesn't hurt that it reminds me of the higher end nautical watches from patek, audemars piguet. also the date at 6 i basically forget it's there unless i need it, which i like.


----------



## Grinny456

Why pick one over the other?

I have this...









And will soon be getting this...


----------



## thx67

What a thread! Its giving me a headache. Believe it or not I set out to get a Rolex explorer but saw an aqua terra and it blew me away. I like the horizontal dial and im undecided on bracelet or strap. I know its always best to buy it on bracelet and add the rubber as opposed to the other way round but the rubber goes so well with the AT. So many options. So far, im close to the grey dial on bracelet. Any other pointers I need? Apologies to hijack this thread but didnt want to start another "what do I get post". Absolutely love the AT and im surprised they have passed me by so far.


----------



## knezz

just from experience i would always get watch on bracelet and then add any strap , it comes much cheaper then if you buy originally on strap and want to add bracelet later . AT is a winner no doubt


----------



## mthoffman14

I can definitely vouch for the rubber strap. really high quality and love the ease of the clasp. If you haven't seen the deep blue dial in person go check out it i love it. I do sort of wish i bought the bracelet first and then the rubber (i bought the leather first and then the rubber), simply for the option, but i didn't love the quality of the bracelet.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Just arrived today, quite chuffed - though I wish I'd gone for the blue. Went with the 8500 38.5 over the new versions as these were slightly less sporty when I saw them in person.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67

knezz said:


> just from experience i would always get watch on bracelet and then add any strap , it comes much cheaper then if you buy originally on strap and want to add bracelet later . AT is a winner no doubt


I agree this is normally the way to go, certainly with seamaster 300m but NOT SO with the AT if you want the rubber strap afterwards. Its better to buy it on rubber and add the bracelet as it can work out cheaper. The reason for this is the little bars across the lugs are a separate order so you need 1 strap, 1 clasp and 2 bars. Going from memory I think it was £195 for the strap, £250 for the clasp and £70 for each bar which is pretty much the price of the bracelet so you make a saving by getting the watch on rubber with the lower purchase price. Its not a fortune but its better in your pocket. Prices may vary from country to country but potential buyers might like to check their options.


----------



## yuk0nxl1

I really like the new dial and color options but prefer the old case design. I have never been a butterfly clasp fan so this has always been a deal breaker for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

I ordered the rubber strap two months ago from a DC area AD. Metal bits still on backorder. All in, the 3 parts retailed for about $620.00 US. I got a nice discount, so it made sense to me to get it, but full retail is quite steep. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

yuk0nxl1 said:


> I really like the new dial and color options but prefer the old case design. I have never been a butterfly clasp fan so this has always been a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many on this forum, myself included, shared the same sentiments before getting an AT. But I have to say that I've never had a better fitting bracelet than this one with a butterfly clasp. No lie. I even owned a Pelagos a while back. And I've read many others say it's a non-issue. Maybe we just got lucky.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Gfxdaddy said:


> Great article. Any idea if the 8900 rubber strap fits the 8500 series, with the 0.5mm difference?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took the plunge and I can confirm it fits like a glove.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav

Disregard, wrong info.


----------



## EightEyes

mav said:


> I would go for the AT 8900 hands down for the sole reason that the 8500 lacks a quick date change function. I flipped mine only after a few months because of this.


I think it's the 8800 that has the quick date change, isn't it? As far as I know, the 8500 and 8900 are functionally identical.


----------



## mav

EightEyes said:


> I think it's the 8800 that has the quick date change, isn't it? As far as I know, the 8500 and 8900 are functionally identical.


I take that back - I think you're right, I'm wrong. The 8900 movement does lack the quick date change as well so forget what I just said.

When I called the Omega Boutique about the new SMP, they told me that it was powered by the 8900 movement and I specifically asked about the quick date change function and they confirmed that it's present on that movement and watch, which is only half right. The new SMP is powered by the 8800 movement, not 8900, as I found out from reading this article.

My bad.


----------



## ronr9286t

I've been lusting after a blue AT 8500 for almost a year. I prefer the vertical stripes, as the blue seems to be much richer, and, like with shirts or jackets, the horizontal stripes make me look fat. 

I have the AT Ti Good-Planet GMT for sporty/business casual wear, and I've been looking for a pre-owned blue vertical stripe 8500 as a dressier alternative. I like the look of the SS date-window frame, but not a deal-breaker for me. This past weekend, I was in my favorite Omega AD (Topper's in Burlingame, CA) and they had just taken a 41mm blue AT 8500 in trade. Should arrive on Wednesday, and I am eagerly anticipating the second unboxing (first one was at the AD).

It feels very comfortable on the bracelet, and I may get the blue alligator strap with deployant, as well.

Images when received!

Ron


----------



## jfo2010

I have the silver with orange second hand 8900 in route. I already have the blue 8500 with the date coffin. Originally I was looking at the same model in silver but I was uncertain how I felt about how it washed out in certain light with the polished indices. Also, I wasn’t sure I wanted two of the same watch just different colors. As of now, I have no feelings toward the changes made to the new model. We’ll see after a few weeks of wear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

I went for the 8500, I prefer the vertical lines, rather than the horizontal.


----------



## Jeremy2101

I'm not really understanding the debate lol. The movements are nearly identical. The case sizes and shape are a little bit different and the dial is different. Both can be had in a variety of colors. It's just a matter of personal taste. The AT 8500 can be had for a cheaper price. That for me is the only non-aesthetic driving point.


----------



## Jezza

Jeremy2101 said:


> I'm not really understanding the debate lol. The movements are nearly identical. The case sizes and shape are a little bit different and the dial is different. Both can be had in a variety of colors. It's just a matter of personal taste. The AT 8500 can be had for a cheaper price. That for me is the only non-aesthetic driving point.


I agree. There's really no difference between the 8500 and the 8900 aside from the writing on the plates. Also, if you like the 8500 movement but want it in a smaller form factor (38.5mm), the 2014 AT is the way to go. Aside from aesthetics, there are few practical differences. The extra METAS certification doesn't mean much to me-but it might to you.


----------



## Jeremy2101

Jezza said:


> Jeremy2101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really understanding the debate lol. The movements are nearly identical. The case sizes and shape are a little bit different and the dial is different. Both can be had in a variety of colors. It's just a matter of personal taste. The AT 8500 can be had for a cheaper price. That for me is the only non-aesthetic driving point.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There's really no difference between the 8500 and the 8900 aside from the writing on the plates. Also, if you like the 8500 movement but want it in a smaller form factor (38.5mm), the 2014 AT is the way to go. Aside from aesthetics, there are few practical differences. The extra METAS certification doesn't mean much to me-but it might to you.
Click to expand...

Bingo. Most of the newer 8500s could probably pass METAS anyhow.


----------



## LordMelbury

Hello all, I sold my 007 Sea-Master watch a few years ago and have always regretted it. I will be going to the shops on Thursday to look at the 41 AT blue 8900, I have been doing a lot of research on this model and I am so glad to have found this thread. 

One question I have is, do all these Omega’s have a always returning down pointing Ω logo ?
Or is this just luck.

Many thanks.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Go latest and greatest if money is no object.


----------



## LordMelbury

I have to say i like the date at 6 but prefer the vertical lines. Dam.


----------



## nupicasso

Get the new 8900. Far better accuracy with the MeTAS certification. I have both movements and the 8500 is about +8 s/d while the 8900 is +0.3 s/d. Their Work on the 8900 is nothing short of amazing. The teak dial and date at 6 o’clock also bring a classier, and more balanced, dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordMelbury

nupicasso said:


> Get the new 8900. Far better accuracy with the MeTAS certification. I have both movements and the 8500 is about +8 s/d while the 8900 is +0.3 s/d. Their Work on the 8900 is nothing short of amazing. The teak dial and date at 6 o'clock also bring a classier, and more balanced, dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That really is a big difference, thank you for pointing that out, i was first looking at the Seiko presage range, they can be over 20 s/d.


----------



## noleblooded

Both are great. I liked the vertical lines better so I went with the 8500, but I do wish I had the 8900 movement. Can't go wrong with either. Such versatile, robust timepieces. whichever you decide, wear it in good health!


----------



## noleblooded

Gratuitous pic of caseback!


----------



## LordMelbury

I saw a YouTube video the other week and a guy was saying his crown logo always returned to the same aligned position on the new AT is this true please ?
As on the non AT models below.


----------



## EightEyes

LordMelbury said:


> I saw a YouTube video the other week and a guy was saying his crown logo always returned to the same aligned position on the new AT is this true please ?
> As on the non AT models below.
> View attachment 13747953
> 
> View attachment 13747957


I think this must be luck of the draw.

The logo on the crown of my 8500 AT does not align exactly.

I'm sure some % of them line up by chance, but I don't think it's a feature of the watch.


----------



## 1165dvd

The conical crown on my 8900 really bothered me. I just can't get past it. I was close to picking up a 38.5mm model (I know, with the 8800 in it), but I could not do it. The crown is a bigger design flaw than the so-called Reese's Peanut Butter Cup HEV on the SMP, imo. The 8500 models would be the choice for me, fickle as my reasoning may seem. 


BTW- the hype for the 8900 is real. Mine gained fractions of a second per day over the few months that I owned the watch. And the quick hour-set function was very cool to operate. Made me wish I was a traveler just to use it more often.


----------



## Dark Overlord

my logo is not aligned when I screw my crown down..... oh well.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

It’s randomly oriented on my Omegas.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

It’s randomly oriented on my Omegas.


----------



## limnoman

EightEyes said:


> I think this must be luck of the draw.
> 
> The logo on the crown of my 8500 AT does not align exactly.
> 
> I'm sure some % of them line up by chance, but I don't think it's a feature of the watch.


My PO 8900 Omega on the crown lines up in a 12-6 direction.


----------



## Earl Grey

I was firmly in the original "Skyfall" camp until I saw these photos on Hodinkee a couple of days ago. Did you know the 8800 AT has circular graining on the minute track?!?

Can someone here post similarly high resolution photos of the older models' dials? Would be greatly appreciated. 

In the side by side photo earlier in this thread the new blue dial does look lighter, which is not really an advantage for me, and in most of these photos it looks quite dark. Can you confirm that difference in darkness? Can anyone post more side by side photos? Thanks!














































Here is the link to even more photos: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/three-on-three-grand-seiko-omega-rolex-automatics

BTW, does anyone else think that the rubber strap is too purple, too light, and too saturated in color, so that it clashes with the dial most of the time?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfman53

Hi.
I am looking to get my first Omega this year and really like the colour combinations of the latest 8900 41mm version. Problem is I have a slim 6.5 inch wrist. Would this be to large for me or should I be looking at th 38.5mm?
Unless I am missing something the colour combinations on the 38mm models seems more restrained?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Earl Grey said:


> Did you know the 8800 AT has circular graining on the minute track?!?


The 8500MC does, too!

A couple of my photos show this if you zoom in closely. I'll try posting, but they are usually compressed in the process to the point where this level of detail will be lost.

It's a very subtle detail... I didn't notice it until I'd owned the watch for a while. Very cool effect when you catch it in the right light, however.

Enjoy your search for the right Aqua Terra for you! I prefer the date at 3, but every version of the AT has its fans, and lots of interesting color variations. Good luck!


----------



## nupicasso

Wolfman53 said:


> Hi.
> I am looking to get my first Omega this year and really like the colour combinations of the latest 8900 41mm version. Problem is I have a slim 6.5 inch wrist. Would this be to large for me or should I be looking at th 38.5mm?
> Unless I am missing something the colour combinations on the 38mm models seems more restrained?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Go with the 38mm. I think you'll be happier in the long run. I love my AT, but should have gone 38. Same size wrist as you.

In this photo it doesn't look too large, but to you eye it will. On the bracelet it looks like a satellite. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfman53

Cheers for the advice. I was close to going for the 8900 with the Silver / White dial, Orange highlights and rubber strap.
Not sure what to go for in the 38mm.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso

Wolfman53 said:


> Cheers for the advice. I was close to going for the 8900 with the Silver / White dial, Orange highlights and rubber strap.
> Not sure what to go for in the 38mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They do the blue, like mine, in a 38mm. It's gorgeous. Blue is the new black. Can go with anything. Can be dressed up or down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfman53

Yes the 38mm Blue looks nice on the bracelet.
The 38mm seem a bit more pricey than the 41mm on Chrono24

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hellomms

Came across this thread while researching 8900 vs 8500, leaning towards 8500, anyone has rexommendations on AD or a deal on 8500? PM please.

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchgodfather

I own both, with different color and they just look totally like a different watches as I ask people opinion.
They are both great, I will post picture comparison.

Why 8900 is better
8900 is better than 8500 for small wrist people like me. For 8900 I can pull off 41 mm due to its lug and bracelet design still look good on my small 5 inch wrist. For 8500 I can only go for 38.5 mm.
Dial is cleaner now - some wordings are removed.
Bracelet is slimmer and lighter -watch overall lighter and slimmer.

Why 8500 is better
Case design looks less bulky. Date window at 3 is better than 6.

Other than that, they both look good. I wouldn't say vertical is better than horizontal as they give a different look to the watch , horizontal looks more distinctive than other watches and modern looking. They both look great.

Plastic second hand is always a turn off and give a cheap look to the watch, this is a downside of the new Aqua terra, but they do give the choice with silver second hand. I think omega should not follow rolex footstep of introducing plastic second hand or hour hand and stick to their own.


----------



## Neo-N

Whoa! I am visiting the AD today to check out the 8500 and the newer 41mm 8900. Couldn't have bumped into a better thread!

My heart wants the new 8900 as I prefer the symmetry and less clutter on the watch dial (its a watch dial not a book - Stop writing so much on it already!) but no harm checking them out side by side.

The AD has told me that the price differential is small as people still come looking to buy the older version. So, it will all boil down to what watch looks better 'at that moment' for me!


----------



## Neo-N

Whoa! I am visiting the AD today to check out the 8500 and the newer 41mm 8900. Couldn't have bumped into a better thread!

My heart wants the new 8900 as I prefer the symmetry and less clutter on the watch dial (its a watch dial not a book - Stop writing so much on it already!) but no harm checking them out side by side.

The AD has told me that the price differential is small as people still come looking to buy the older version. So, it will all boil down to what watch looks better 'at that moment' for me!


----------



## thx67

Neo-N said:


> Whoa! I am visiting the AD today to check out the 8500 and the newer 41mm 8900. Couldn't have bumped into a better thread!
> 
> My heart wants the new 8900 as I prefer the symmetry and less clutter on the watch dial (its a watch dial not a book - Stop writing so much on it already!) but no harm checking them out side by side.
> 
> The AD has told me that the price differential is small as people still come looking to buy the older version. So, it will all boil down to what watch looks better 'at that moment' for me!


For what its worth, if you go for the older model, make sure you get a good deal on it. The original RRP was higher than the new version so they offer a discount which often makes the watch more expensive than the newer version would be with a discount. Hope that makes sense. Both models are great and its personal choice but don't let them convince you the older model is a better deal as it may not be. Good luck picking your AT. Its a great watch


----------



## Erauqs

I love the vertical stripes of the 8500, but it ultimately depends on which one really does it for you.


----------



## LordMelbury

nupicasso said:


> Get the new 8900. Far better accuracy with the MeTAS certification. I have both movements and the 8500 is about +8 s/d while the 8900 is +0.3 s/d. Their Work on the 8900 is nothing short of amazing. The teak dial and date at 6 o'clock also bring a classier, and more balanced, dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Got it at last. Very happy I went for the 8900.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch57

I've owned both. The blue 8500 with the date at 3 without the date window and the new 8900 with the date at 6. I have no fingernails and it is literally impossible to pull the crown out on the new model. The tapered crown offers no grip for my stubby fat fingers with no fingernails. I love the watch but have considered selling it because I can't pull the crown out without some sort of plastic tool to wedge between the crown and the case.

For those of you that have the new version I challenge you to try and pull the crown out without using your fingernails. Good Luck! if you can do it without using fingernails please post with instructions.


----------



## jeelan

That’s odd. The crown tapers inwards so it should help grip a bit better on the new ones. If anything the previous model AT crowns should be harder to grip as the crown is recessed into the case so provide a smaller surface area to grip on.

Mind you I own the 8500 Master coaxials only and hv not seen the new 8900 AT’s in the flesh so my comments are just off the cuff.


----------



## mitch57

jeelan said:


> That's odd. The crown tapers inwards so it should help grip a bit better on the new ones. If anything the previous model AT crowns should be harder to grip as the crown is recessed into the case so provide a smaller surface area to grip on.
> 
> Mind you I own the 8500 Master coaxials only and hv not seen the new 8900 AT's in the flesh so my comments are just off the cuff.


The overall diameter of the crown on the new AT is smaller than the diameter of the crown on the older AT. Therefore, less mass to grab a hold of. I have to wear a surgical glove in order to pull the crown out on my new AT. Otherwise my fingers just slip off the crown when I try to grab it.


----------



## Opettaja

mitch57 said:


> The overall diameter of the crown on the new AT is smaller than the diameter of the crown on the older AT. Therefore, less mass to grab a hold of. I have to wear a surgical glove in order to pull the crown out on my new AT. Otherwise my fingers just slip off the crown when I try to grab it.


My 8900 AT 41mm is nice and simple to pull the crown and my fingers are not really nimble. Are you sure you are remembering to unscrew it first?


----------



## Nikrnic

I like the 8500 more myself. Vertical pattern, date at 3.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

I was debating this choice a while ago. 
I like the 8900 case and really loved the blue dial but the crown put me off. I don’t like the tapered shape very much and thought it should have been recessed. 
I went for a NOS 8500 in the end.


----------



## mitch57

Opettaja said:


> My 8900 AT 41mm is nice and simple to pull the crown and my fingers are not really nimble. Are you sure you are remembering to unscrew it first?
> View attachment 15507657


Yes. It's unscrewed but no way can I get enough grip without wearing a rubber glove.

As far as the 8500 vs the 8900 I would buy the 8800 over either the 8500 or 8900. The 8800 is more standard in operation and has the quick set date function versus the quick set hour function.

It's a known fact that the both the 8500 and 8900 are prone to failure over time due to the quick jumping hour hand functionality of those two movements. Additionally, I don't like how the minute hand jumps when setting the time while the second hand is stopped. When you push the crown in the minute hand jumps to a different position than it was in when you press the crown in. Very annoying.


----------



## dvsmage161

I hope I am not resurrecting an old thread but I am recently piqued by the AT. Strange that no one is talking about the movement differences in the 38/38.5 models. This is a big deal for me:
Older movement has an extra 5 hours of power reserve, double barrels (which provide a more even amplitude as the main spring winds down) as well as the jumping hour hand which is an interesting take on a 3 handed watch providing a bit of a GMT-esque experience.

The newer movement does away with ALL of those things! Why omega would put an inferior movement in the newer watch is beyond me.


----------

